# Envia, Argonne Labs Recognized for High-Energy Lithium Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

R&D 100 Award acknowledges joint work on lithium ion battery with highest energy and cycle life of all lithium-ion systems available in the market today for electric vehicles.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Single-page web site; only link is "Email us". 

There is so much Porkulus money floating around out there, why aren't some of these inventions being moved into production?


----------

